# PROJECT ALPHA OMEGA (modded Corsair SPEC-ALPHA)



## alexciobanu (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm back with another case mod, this time with Corsair!

I'll be using their SPEC-ALPHA case to create a special case mod to showcase the new ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 graphics cards!

This project will be inspired by an HRC (High Resolution Computers Shop) build in the same case. For those that don't know HRC, you can check out their page here and the SPEC-ALPHA mod they did here.

When I say inspired, I mean the open-frame design of the build, I'll be doing some things a bit different 

I'd like to thank NVIDIA ANZ, ASUS ANZ, Corsair, Bitspower and CableMod for their support on this build! I'd also like to thank all those who follow my build logs or follow my page through social media and share the same passion with me! All my builds would not be the same without sharing them with all of you!

I'm on a very strict deadline to get this build finished for an upcoming event so the build log updates may sometimes be delayed to what I'm actually working on.

Hope you guys will enjoy this one!

Onto the SPECS:

CASE - Corsair Carbide SPEC-ALPHA
CPU - Intel Core i7 5930K
MB - ASUS ROG STRIX X99 Gaming
GPU - 2 x ASUS STRIX GTX 1080s
SLI - NVIDIA High Bandwidth SLI Bridge 3-Slot
RAM - 64GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2800Mhz (8x8GB) with Light Bar Upgrade Kit
SSD - Corsair Force LE 480GB x 2
PSU - Corsair HX1000i

Custom Cables & LEDs - CableMod

Custom Watercooling

CPU - Bitspower Summit EF
RES - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi (Clear acrylic)
PUMP - Bitspower DDC Plus with Bitspower DDC Upgrade Kit
RAD - Bitspower Leviathan Xtreme 360
FITTINGS - Bitspower Matte Black - various
TUBING - Bitspower 12mm Acrylic
FANS - Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition x 4
COOLANT - Mayhems Aurora Silver

I'll start of with a pic of the Corsair hardware all together! I'm also planning on doing a few video updates for this build as well.






Stay tuned, should be an exciting build/mod!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

First update for the build and I decided to make a video.

Hope you guys enjoy a quick unboxing and disassembly of the case and I also talk a bit about the mod 










Quick note after watching the video, the black section of the top panel came off pretty easily in the end. There were more clips that I missed the first time so no heating was needed.

Pics of the case too before I hack into it 
























































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Most of the major mods have now been done on the case! All that's left is to make it look pretty!






































































Covered the cuts with acrylic and this will be covered with vinyl.


























Also painted the inside of the front and top panel green.






Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Hope you like the banner, thanks to MercoMods for designing this!

Here's a look at more of the mods done. Fan rings have been painted green as well as some vinyl work for them along with the PSU and SSDs. I'll have another video up soon and more pics 































You'll see in the next update why the vinyl on the PSU is offset.
















Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks awesome! 

Now get to building, i want to see some dirty overclocks on that hardware


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 5, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Now get to building, i want to see some dirty overclocks on that hardware



Hehe will do! Cheers 






Hi guys,

Back with another update and another video 

All of the mods are now completed on the case. I talk a bit about what's been done and show the case in the video. If you guys are liking these video please subscribe to my channel on YouTube, I'll try and do other things as well as I keep improving.










Also here are some shots of the case.





























































Hope you guys like it!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

open air case? or half of it? seems interesting!

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 6, 2016)

peche said:


> open air case? or half of it? seems interesting!
> 
> Regards,



Yup, pretty much open air


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 6, 2016)

Time to start building with some sweet hardware!











Stay tuned!


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

alexciobanu said:


> Yup, pretty much open air


keep the great job, ill be here with my eyeball sharp for more details!
thanks for sharing !

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 9, 2016)

peche said:


> keep the great job, ill be here with my eyeball sharp for more details!
> thanks for sharing !
> 
> Regards,



Thanks a lot man! Really appreciate your support and thanks for following the build log


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry for not updating the build log for a few days, I've been away on a little trip and then got busy with work 

As some of you may be aware, the NVIDIA Pascal Launch Party took place in Melbourne this past Thursday July 7th where they showcased a whole lot of GTX 1080s and 1070 from different vendors as well as HTC Vive demos of the awesome NVIDIA VR Funhouse and of course the worlds first exclusive look at the new GTX 1060.

I was very fortunate to have been flown to this event and get to experience it all and no doubt the PROJECT ALPHA OMEGA build was there too! I worked hard on getting it ready in time for the event and unfortunately didn't have time to film any more videos or photos as I was building into it.

The build did very well and got quite a lot of attention which was a good way to showcase the GTX 1080 graphics cards inside it. The open frame design of the case helped showcase the hardware even more.

Here are some teaser photos of the build at the event as well as some other photos throughout the NVIDIA Party. Sorry for the poor quality, they were all taken on my phone 


























I'll also leave you with some hardware pr0n photos 















































































































Thanks for checking it out guys! Stay tuned for final pics, more videos of the completed build and after, more watercooling 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2016)

Very nice looking case after the mods and I had to go clean up after seeing all those hardware centerfolds.


----------



## peche (Jul 9, 2016)

i hate asus, but the build is awesome
Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 10, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> Very nice looking case after the mods and I had to go clean up after seeing all those hardware centerfolds.



Hahaha thanks a lot mate 



peche said:


> i hate asus, but the build is awesome
> Regards,



Haha no worries, thanks man


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Too much advertising repeated in all your posts, makes me not want to look.


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 10, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Too much advertising repeated in all your posts, makes me not want to look.



If you're referring to the banner I have with every post, I've been featuring something like that in all of my builds since last year. I have to feature something to show appreciation for the sponsors on every build. I've worked on 6 projects this year alone and we're only half way through. Without the great companies sponsoring me, there's no way I could afford to keep this going. Unfortunately if that's hard to understand, feel free to not follow anymore.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I wasn't following to begin with.


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have some good and bad news unfortunately. The good news is, the build has just come back this morning from Melbourne and the bad news is that it is slightly damaged. It seems like the bottom of the box took at little hit.

There's a bit of a dent at the bottom however it can easily be put back with some hand force. I'm guessing from the shock as well that the acrylic on the front panel was shaken a bit and it ended up going into the fans scratching the green painted rings.

I'll be spending a couple of days this week on it before I bring you the final photos 

However, for now I'll leave you with this quick video I took of the Bitspower waterblocks for the ASUS ROG GTX 1080 Strix graphics cards that I have in this build atm which will eventually go on the two cards 










A few things I forgot to mention in the video.  The waterblock comes with no backplate as it is fully compatible with the original backplate on the card meaning you can still use the RGB features on the original backplate. That combined with the RGB feature in the waterblock and should be a pretty nice looking set up 

Also, I'm thinking with an extender as well as a splitter cable between two waterblocks, it should be able to be connected to an RGB controller on the new ASUS motherboards for more easy control.

Hope you guys enjoy this small update.

Stay tuned for more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

Good news! The build is back in one piece and fortunately none of the components were damaged! 

Some quick phone snaps before the final photoshoot!
















Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 17, 2016)

Not bad at all, amazing what happens when you throw money at something.
So is this going to be used for anything or it is just a way to advertise?


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 18, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Not bad at all, amazing what happens when you throw money at something.
> So is this going to be used for anything or it is just a way to advertise?



Thanks a lot mate! It's doing the rounds at a few events around the country and then I will be using it as my main rig for a while until another one replaces it


----------



## peche (Jul 18, 2016)

would like to see more clean photos about the complete rig!

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the late post, I've been super busy with work and some upcoming events!

Here are the final pics for the build!












































































Hope you guys like it and stay tuned as I'll have some videos and more content for this build!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

The build plus a few of my others were on display at an NVIDIA NFAN event yesterday hosted at the flagship Microsoft Store in Sydney!

Will have photos and a video from the event soon however here's some quick snaps of how I transported the builds there hehe 































Some of you may not have seen the gold one before. I will have a build log for this one up soon, it will be a post build log as the build has been finished for a few months now. I just didn't have time to do a build log at the time due to being in the process of moving to another city and adjusting 

Anyways, stay tuned for more on Project Alpha Omega!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here are the photos from the NVIDIA NFAN event held at the flagship Microsoft Store in Sydney!
























































I'll have the video from the event up next, just need to edit it 

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Aug 1, 2016)

liked the mod too much, but ot the decals, i liked a lot the idea of an open case with corsair!

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 2, 2016)

peche said:


> liked the mod too much, but ot the decals, i liked a lot the idea of an open case with corsair!
> 
> Regards,



Thanks a lot mate! Glad you like it


----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2016)

alexciobanu said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Glad you like it


there is a guy in my town with that case that likes modding, so i may help him with the great idea!

Regards,


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> there is a guy in my town with that case that likes modding, so i may help him with the great idea!
> 
> Regards,



Awesome man


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have the highlight video from the NVIDIA NFAN event last weekend with the build plus some of my others on display! Enjoy 










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've put together a showcase video for the build with some gameplay.

Set-up in the video:

MONITOR - ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q Monitor
KEYBOARD - Corsair STRAFE RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
MOUSE - Corsair M65 PRO RGB FPS Gaming Mouse
MOUSE MAT - ASUS ROG Sheath Desk
HEADSET - Corsair VOID RGB Wireless Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset

Hope you guys enjoy it 










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys,

My Project Alpha Omega build is still kicking and it was recently displayed at PAX Australia on the ASUS booth! Check out the pics as well as a video from PAX!

PAX AU video - 

































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------

